# Young goat, swollen and limping after vaccination



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms (Aug 3, 2009)

We took our 3-1/2 month old Nigerian Dwarf goat into the vet yesterday and they gave her a vaccination, Covexin 8.  She yelled a lot when she got it, and now today is limping on her front left side, the side where she got the shot.  Where she got the vaccination is swollen, a 3-4 wide inch raised area.  And she seems a bit under the weather.

Is it normal to have a reaction to a vaccination?  Should i be concerned?  Is there anything i can do to help, like a cold or hot compress?  i have a call into my vet.  He's out but they left a message for the other large animal vet who may call me back this evening.  

Thanks for any advice.  We are new to goats.

Colleen


----------



## Rockytopsis (Aug 4, 2009)

Has the Vet. returned your call? What did they say?


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms (Aug 4, 2009)

My vet was out for the day but the other large animal vet said that it is normal to have some swelling, a reaction to the vaccination.  She said if the lameness on that side persisted for more than a couple days to bring her in.  And she also said that the swelling should go down within a week.

i just didn't expect such a big reaction from a shot.  Poor little girl looks very sore.


----------



## username taken (Aug 4, 2009)

its normal, but not common. 

Agree totally with what the vet said. She should be fine


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

If she keeps moving the swelling should go down in a day or two.


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks.  She's eating and drinking and moving around, just moving a bit slow.


----------

